# Myotonic Goat Show April 26 at Lebanon, KY



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

There will be 2 myotonic goat shows held on April 26 at Lebanon KY. You can get the exact location and directions at http://www.myotonicgoatregistry.net under show results.
Hope some can make it.


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

Just a reminder for anyone in the area who is interested in coming. This show is this Saturday.


----------

